# High FSH and LH levels on clomid 50mg



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Ive had my results from my CD21 test cycle 2 of clomid 50mg and im not sure what to make of the results. Ive got them from my doctors rather than the hosp (long story) and they told me the basics but said they cant really help me much!  
So here I am, relying on you lovely ladies (again)  
My FSH results were 42.90 iu/L
My LH results were 31.40 iu/L
Are these too high or is clomid supposed to raise your hormone levels? Has anyone else got results as high as this??  
Please could anyone post ANY results that they had, see if im weird or not  
Thanks
Linz xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just a quick question, what was the reason for testing your FSH & LH on cd21 ?  FSH & LH should be tested between cd2-4/5 as this can help indicate whether possibility of PCOS and also your ovarian reserve.  I'm a little confused as to why you'd have these tested on cd21....was there a specific reason for this ?

Normally you'd have progesterone tested on cd21 as this indicates whether you've ovulated or not.  Often done cd21 but ideally should be tested 7dpo as this is when it peaks so if you ovulated earlier or later than cd14 then get tested accordingly.

Your FSH and LH would be higher during luteal phase but as I say, unsure why exactly you had them tested at this time, as normally done during follicular phase (beginning of cycle)

Did you not have progesterone tested as well ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi
thankyou for your response. 
I dont know why FSH and LH were tested then, I thought thats what was tested on CD21!  
Progesterone wasnt tested. I dont know whats happening or why there doing it  
My and DH were talking tonight, and weve said that after the 6 months worth of 50mg clomid, if we havent got our BFP, then were going to have to remortgage and go private. Im sick of the way the NHs are treating me.  
Was my last blood test all wrong then?
Does clomid raise your LH and FSH levels? I asked her if I had ovulated or not and she said 'we wouldnt be able to tell from this'
What a waste of time that was!  
Linz xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Your FSH and LH levels would be higher in luteal phase but whoever told you that they wouldn't be able to tell if you'd ovulated from these results is correct.

FSH and LH should be tested between cd2 - 4/5
Progesterone should be tested at 7dpo (often tested on cd21)....only this blood test would be able to indicate ovulation.

I'd see if you can get your bloods tested again on the correct days as I may not be medically qualified but I can't see how having FSH/LH tested on cd21 will be of any use at all.

How frustrating that you're having to go through all this...who actually requested these blood tests on cd21 ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Natasha
I did!! lol 
I dont know what im asking for now days! I just want the NHS to listen to me and stop fobbing me off! I thought if I could take matters into my own hands and just see if my FSH levels had gone down from my previous 34 then it might put my mind at ease. 
Its driving my mad all this waiting around!
I got it all mixed up   such an idiot!
Im going to leave it now, like I said before, and wait till my clomid has run out, then go back for more options! (dont know what they will be!)
thanks for your answer, and im glad to hear that the results are that ab normal  
xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopetocomplete07 (Feb 2, 2007)

I had my FSH and LH drawn at the same time as my mid-luteal progesterone once, god knows why.  Mine were low at that point in cycle as the progesterone was lowering it, which is what I was told it should do, be low in the luteal phase??  I don't think you can draw any meaningfull results from having them done then though, and I'm unsure how the clomid would have affected your results.  I was suffering menopausal like symptoms at that time so the GP just wanted to take the bloods to see what was going on, it apparantly atleast showed I was in a natural cycle.  Sorry if I can't be more help.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Ok, found some ranges for follicular, mid-cycle and luteal phase...these ranges will vary a bit between labs but gives you a rough idea...all measurements are in IU/l

Follicular: FSH 2.8 - 14.4 LH 1.1 - 11.6
Midcycle: FSH 5.8 - 21 LH 17 - 77
Luteal: FSH 1.2 - 9.0 LH 0 - 14.7

When you had your blood test, although it was on cd21, due you know if you'd actually ovulated ? I only ask because if your levels were FSH 42.90 IU/l and LH 31.40 IU/l then they look like levels within mid-cycle which is just before you ovulate.

Although this is for follicular phase, take a look at the diagram on the top right as shows how the hormone levels change through cycle...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Follicular_phase

I would definitely ask to have your levels tested again on correct days....can you not see another GP ? The problem with GPs is that they're "General Practitioners" and don't have expert knowledge on fertility issues and related blood tests....just ask for a blood test for FSH, LH and Oestradiol between cd2-5 and progesterone on cd21 (but then with this one, go for test at 7dpo which may or may not be cd21).

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## hopetocomplete07 (Feb 2, 2007)

OMG Minxy what a fantastic result so far in your treatment, keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Minxy

I came on CD25, so it was just before my AF! I didnt even need provera or anything! Im now on cycle 3, CD5. Im going to leave all tests this month and just   like crazy!!

Same as Hopefull, good luck with your treatment and thank for looking into this for me xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Linz...it does seem like you've had a strange cycle then if you came on cd25 and only had the tests done few days beforehand.  I really hope you can get it sorted.

Take care
Natasha x


...and to both you and Hopetocomplete...thanks so much...just keeping our fingers crossed that this one finally works and sticks for the duration 

N x


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

Ive read somewhere that if clomid is going to work, it work within the first 4 cycles, is this true?
Linz x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Have a look at the "Bubbs" sticky thread on this clomid board hun....as you'll see some ladies took over 4mths to conceive on clomid.

I'm not completely sure but I believe what they mean by if it's gonna work it will within 4mths is that it will make you ovulate within 4mths (if you don't naturally), not that it will make you pregnant within 4mths & if it doesn't then it's not going to....it may take a little longer for some women to conceive on clomid.

As I say, I'm no expert but that's how I've always read it.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Linzxxxx (Mar 9, 2008)

You may not be an expert, but you know your    

Thanks for all your help, youve been great xxxxxxxxx


----------

